# Production numbers GTO



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,
does anyone know a source for production figures? How many GTO have been build?
Esp. I'm looking for the '68 Convertible...

Thanks!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Log on to Wikipedia under Pontiac GTOs 1966 was the peak thru69 starts dropping after that,


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank you for the hint!
For the 1968 400-2 ( I guess thats the convertible) it shows a number of 3,273 : Pontiac GTO - Wikipedia I think I have read a similar number in a book (which I dont find at the moment)
On Your Classic Car Classifieds and Community it shows 9,980 for the convertible - that sounds a bit too high.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

400-2 is the two barrel, low compression engine option.
There was a total of 9,980 GTO convertibles sold for model year 1968.
This is from the GTO recognition guide written by Paul Zazarine.

While Wikipedia is a great source it is not guaranteed to be accurate.


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank you @O52 that explains the number!


----------

